# DIY root tabs



## Pearl2011 (May 21, 2012)

Is there a way to do them? I dont think any places sell them, then again I hav'nt looked very hard. 
I would just rather do them myself. Would you like ball fish food up and it by the roots and when it decays the plants get nutrients? Or is it a *bit* more complex then that?


----------



## Boredomb (Feb 21, 2011)

Here have a read on this thread it will give some ideas. http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/aquarium-plants/homemade-fertilizers-89248/


----------



## corwinlame (Sep 4, 2012)

I will recommend you pottery clay-based which available at ceramic provide shops for about $20 for 20 Kg. You could also use powder clay-based and mix it with water.


----------

